# What is everyone using to network their dvrs?



## Tidalcloud (Sep 18, 2007)

I'd like to network it along with a couple of additional pieces of equipment in the rack (my new Denon receiver and Pioneer plasma are networkable as well). Looking for some opinions on what works well? I don't have ethernet into the area but would consider running it if hardwired is significantly better than wireless.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

Hardwired is definately the prefered way.. If you can get 1 line over there just buy a switch to hook them all up..


----------



## MikeekiM (Oct 1, 2006)

I had a CAT5 cable already run to my living room for my XBox360... I put a LinkSys 5-port switch in and have the HR20 hardwired to my network... I love the wired LAN connection for everything I do...it is consistent and dependable...

My Wii would also be hardwired if it did not come built in with wireless capabilities... I am not quite willing to spend more money for a wired lan adapter for the Wii... At least not until the network demands really start taxing my wireless connection...


----------



## brian188 (Oct 13, 2007)

Agreed running a cable and switch is ideal and probably cheapest. Another option is to get a wireless router and connect it wirelessly (WDS) to your existing router. If your existing router is capable. This would be a great way to extend your wireless range if that is something you're looking to do. It will also be cheap. The 3rd option (likely more expensive and least reliable) get a wireless adapter (gaming adapter) and connect it to switch, then connect all your equipment.


----------



## flipptyfloppity (Aug 20, 2007)

I use gigabit ethernet. My HR20-100 doesn't utilize more than 100mbit mode (nor do my Wii or 360), but my Mac Mini and PS3 utilize the full GigE capability. It's nice to copy files from my PC in the other room to my Mac Mini. The files go over at about 30 megaBYTES a second.

If you can't tell, I'm a big fan of wired. I use WiFi for my laptops (I'm using it right now), but for machines that I don't move around, I get them on wired, including buying the wired adapter for the Wii. It has lower latency, higher throughput, is more secure and a bit more reliable.

Yes, it took some effort to wire my house for ethernet, but once I did it, I never regretted it.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I go hardwired wherever possible, just takes out the whole wireless layer of the network. Wireless certainly has it's uses .. taking the laptop around the house, etc. and if you cannot easily get a wired solution to your entertainment area, a wireless bridge is perfect. However .. given the choice, I'd take wired every time.


----------



## BkwSoft (Oct 18, 2007)

I would definatly go with hard wired connections. At least 100 MB Preferably GigE, especially if you plan on putting a workgroup switch at the rack side of things. As you start streaming video and other media to and from the rack with multiple devices you could saturate a 100MB back haul rather easily let alone wireless link.

When I bought my house 10 years ago one of the first things I did was fish wire in the walls to every room. Each wall plate has a minimum of 2 RG6QS, 1 Cat 5 for phone, and 1 cat 5e for Ethernet. Other locations have more coax and or Network drops as I had seen fit.

I'm always a bit paranoid when it comes to wireless networks. In my case I use it only for the laptop computers. I have the wireless network issolated from the wired network and internet. The only thing you can do on the wireless network is VPN into the wired network where you can then access the internet.


----------



## jeff125va (Jun 4, 2007)

I just ordered a switch that should arrive today. My home theater rack is in the unfinished area of my basement, across the room from my central audio/video/networking panel. All I have to do is run one cable across the ceiling and down to the rack where I'll put the switch. There's a jack right next to the rack that runs to the room where the XBOX 360 is located (we just got XBOX Live this week). It's just serendipitous that the jack is there because I have CAT-5 running from the central panel to the xbox room, I just hadn't connected the jacks yet, so I can avoid doing that indefinitely now. Perfect timing needing the switch for XBOX Live and the HR20's with DoD coming out this week.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Slinglink Turbo works great. Cheaper than having your house rewired, more expensive than buying a Buffalo Wireless Ethernet adapter.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Linksys wireless game adapter works great for me... no problems at all!


----------



## bakers12 (May 29, 2007)

If you are going to use Media Share, it makes sense to hard wire your network connection. This will give you better bandwidth to your PC. If your primary reason for networking is Video on Demand, then it doesn't matter if you use a wireless setup because your Internet connection will limit the bandwidth.


----------



## tooloud10 (Sep 23, 2007)

bakers12 said:


> If you are going to use Media Share, it makes sense to hard wire your network connection. This will give you better bandwidth to your PC. If your primary reason for networking is Video on Demand, then it doesn't matter if you use a wireless setup because your Internet connection will limit the bandwidth.


I've been thinking about the same thing. Right now I have an 802.11b bridge on my HR20, but I do want to use the Media Share and MRV function. I don't think I can get an ethernet cable fished, but I may try a powerline ethernet solution.

Does anyone have any experience with these? Will I get a better connection over the powerline adapter than the wireless adapter? Will it be almost as good as a "regular" wired connection?


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Hardwired is best. I have a network run from behind my home theater to my router in the basement: HT network switch > 40' cable > Basement network switch > Router

HR20 > 5' Cat 5 > Network Switch at HT > 40' Cat 5 > Network Switch > Router
Wireless Access Point > Network Switch (same HT one as above)

With this, my wireless laptop behind the couch is my media server for my HR20.


----------



## fancydancy (Nov 29, 2005)

I am using my Squeezebox as a wireless bridge to connect my HR20 to my wireless 802.11g network.

(For those that don't know what a Squeezebox is, it's a network device that can stream music from my PC or internet.)



Tidalcloud said:


> I'd like to network it along with a couple of additional pieces of equipment in the rack (my new Denon receiver and Pioneer plasma are networkable as well). Looking for some opinions on what works well? I don't have ethernet into the area but would consider running it if hardwired is significantly better than wireless.


----------



## Tidalcloud (Sep 18, 2007)

I have a wired / wireless network in the house now. Wireless pre-N running four hardwired 100 connections via cat 5e. I just don't have anything run into the two equipment areas and I'm debating whether to run something or just add a wireless router to the area. Sounds like wired is the way to go if I can get there. I'd like to go GigE at some point with an active wireless N (or draft N until it's ratified). My understanding is that you need Cat6 to take full advantage of GigE.


----------



## jeff125va (Jun 4, 2007)

Tidalcloud said:


> I have a wired / wireless network in the house now. Wireless pre-N running four hardwired 100 connections via cat 5e. I just don't have anything run into the two equipment areas and I'm debating whether to run something or just add a wireless router to the area. Sounds like wired is the way to go if I can get there. I'd like to go GigE at some point with an active wireless N (or draft N until it's ratified). My understanding is that you need Cat6 to take full advantage of GigE.


I'm not exactly sure what your "full" qualifier means, but the GigE switch I just bought just states that Cat-5e is required for 1000GB. From the glossary in the manual:



> CAT 5e - The additional cabling performance parameters of return loss and farend crosstalk (FEXT) specified for 1000BASE-T and not specified for 10BASE-T and 100BASE-TX are related to differences in the signaling implementation. 10BASE-T and 100BASE-TX signaling is unidirectional-signals are transmitted in one direction on a single wire pair. In contrast, Gigabit Ethernet is bi-directional-signals are transmitted simultaneously in both directions on the same wire pair; that is, both the transmit and receive pair occupy the same wire pair.


Nowhere in the manual is Cat-6 even mentioned. But that's all I know; I'm by no means an expert.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

Game adapter to the HR21, then CAT 5 from the 21 to the HR20. The HR21 works flawlessly via the game adapter, but the HR20 has always (even before I got the 21) been iffy at best. Songs quit, break up. I have to reset the HR20 once every 3-5 days to get media share back, whereas it ALWAYS works on the HR21.

Note: I'm using a ViiV PC like it was designed for.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Two HR20's wired and one wireless connected with a Linksys WGA54G game adapter.

For more detail and wire diagram look at the link in my signature.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

went a little over the top when I rehabbed, have 4 cat 6e runs, 2 voice runs and 2 speaker wire runs in a plate with 2 plates per wall that are pulled to a central patch panel in the basement which houses a CISCO 3560G 10/100/1000 48 port switch Sad thing about it in the TV area I had to put another switch in, there where not enough runs there with the new VOD


----------



## rsonnens (Nov 8, 2006)

In my setup I don't have a hardwired connection near my TV/DVR. But I do have a Mac Mini (as a media computer connect to my TV/Receiver) that uses its built-in wireless airport to get to the internet.

I plug my HR20 to the Mac Mini (using a regular enet cable not a cross-over enet cable), activate the enet-port on the mini and turn on internet sharing on the MacOS (Leopard for me, but this should work on 10.4 as well.)

Then I assigned the DVR an enet address on this new subnet. For picking the correct enet address I followed instructions below:

Open up Terminal (in Applications -> Utilities) and type "ifconfig en0" (zero, not a capital-o). You're looking for the bit that says "inet xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx". In my case, the number I get here is 192.168.2.1 Second, note down the IP address of your wireless router, which in my case is 192.168.0.1​
Using this info I pick the enet address on the HR20 to be "192.168.2.2" and a gateway address of "192.168.2.1" and for the DNS i point to my main home wireless router which in my case has an address of "192.168.1.1". Other than the Mac this is the only device on this network subnet, the Mac is at address "192.168.2.1" and I just hard code the DVR to a new address that does not confict on this subnet. Oh, and the network mask should be 255.255.255.0


----------



## southtexan (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm using a DLink powerline adapter, trivial install, and didn't have to crawl through the attic. A bit expensive though.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

yeah, the powerline adapters seem to be the next best thing to actually wiring it up, but as noted prices can get stiff.

Wireless works, so don't be completely put off by it. The issue is that the reliability/stability is not going to be as good as a wired solution. If it's really tough to get a LAN wire to the location then wireless is the way to go. It will just take a little more effort and at times a little more patience. That's all.


----------



## belunos (Oct 6, 2007)

powerline->switch then out to the receiver and xbox. With 3 connections to spare 

BTW, my powerline setup didn't cost much.. maybe $70 for the two ends.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I have 2 HR20-700's and 1 HR21-700 network connected via *Buffalo WLI-TX4-G54HP* Ethernet Converters. All 3 installed easily and work well.


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

I have a one story with full basement (Unfinished) so running cable to each of my 3 HR20's was not difficult. I had one on a Buffalo adapter, but I kept loosing connection for some reason. With the wired, it is very stable.


----------



## CliffV (Jan 24, 2006)

I have a single Leviton Ethernet Switch in my patch panel in the garage. From there I have a separate Cat5E to each networked device. Here's my list of Networked devices:

* Zoom X5 ADSL Modem
* Two PCs
* Two Sonos Media Players
* One Linksys WAP54G Wireless Access Point (only used for my laptop)
* One HR20

I'm waiting for Leviton to release their GigE switch. Then I'll add that switch to my patch panel. Then I should have enough ports to hook up the second HR20.


----------



## sshams95 (Sep 2, 2006)

Slinglink Turbo...works like a charm.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

I had my HR20 connected via a Buffalo WLI-TX4-G54HP, but on switching to WiMax (Clearwire) from DSL, I found that the modem (with built-in antenna) got a better signal about 5 feet from where the HR20 is located so I now have the HR20 connected with CAT5 to my Netgear wireless router. I am using a Buffalo on my HR21 on the other side of the house. The connection is solid on both DVRs.


----------



## blucas95 (Sep 27, 2006)

AirRocker said:


> Linksys wireless game adapter works great for me... no problems at all!


+1 here...

I just picked a second one for my new HR20-100. I've been downloading VOD movies all week playing with the new functionallity. No problems w/ the wireless connection at all!


----------



## GirkMonster (Mar 20, 2007)

wired. plug it in and forget about it.


----------



## mcbeevee (Sep 18, 2006)

HR20 in my computer room is hardwired to the router. HR20 in the LR is connected with a Netgear XE102 powerline adapter/bridge (just added last night!).


----------



## StuartV (Oct 9, 2007)

I have a Buffalo wireless bridge. It gets a solid 54Mbps connection to my Linksys WRT54G wireless router that is in my office.

The Buffalo was something like $48 at Best Buy. And it has 4 ports, so I could plug in an Xbox, PS3 or whatever with no extra hardware. And it supports WEP, WPA and (I believe) WPA2, so you can make a secure connection.


----------



## eatswodo (Nov 20, 2005)

Encouraged by what I read here, I just hooked my HR20 up using a spare Netgear Powerline adapter I had lying around. Worked first time... now I just need to figure out what I can do with it. Time to go thread-spelunking.....


----------



## sat4r (Aug 27, 2006)

I have 1 HR20-700 hardwired ,another hr20 wireless through a LINKSYS WET54G ,and last a HR21-700 hardwired connected [no VOD] all through a LINKSYS WET55AG ver 2. Router seems sluggish. Thanks AL


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

I'm using this WRT55AG
http://www.linksys.com/servlet/Satellite?c=L_Product_C2&childpagename=US%2FLayout&cid=1115416826028&pagename=Linksys%2FCommon%2FVisitorWrapper

to hook up to 2 laptops now. What would I use to hook up my hr20-100 to it?


----------



## gcisko (Sep 27, 2006)

houskamp said:


> Hardwired is definately the prefered way.. If you can get 1 line over there just buy a switch to hook them all up..


It may not be that terrible with wireless. I have 3MB comcast broadband coming into my house. My "g" wireless inside the house is 54MB. This is far faster than my broadband. So far I have tried my PS3 and my wife's laptop and it has been great (even with both on the network at the same time as my hardwired PC). I bought a wireless game adapter to use on my Hr20-700. So we will see. I do not want to run the cat5 cable to my TV. I am hoping wireless will hold up and so far it has.


----------



## sat4r (Aug 27, 2006)

newsposter said:


> I'm using this WRT55AG
> http://www.linksys.com/servlet/Satellite?c=L_Product_C2&childpagename=US%2FLayout&cid=1115416826028&pagename=Linksys%2FCommon%2FVisitorWrapper
> 
> to hook up to 2 laptops now. What would I use to hook up my hr20-100 to it?


I am using the same router as you and I am running a CAT5 lead hardwired from the router to THE HR20.


----------



## gcisko (Sep 27, 2006)

newsposter said:


> I'm using this WRT55AG
> http://www.linksys.com/servlet/Satellite?c=L_Product_C2&childpagename=US%2FLayout&cid=1115416826028&pagename=Linksys%2FCommon%2FVisitorWrapper
> 
> to hook up to 2 laptops now. What would I use to hook up my hr20-100 to it?


I have the WRT54G ($49) and am going to use a lynksys game adapter ($64 from amazon).


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

There is a lot on this in the Information forum, in particular:

Step-by-Step Router/Bridge/HR20 Network Configuration Doc

HR20: Networking and ViiV

Networking with Windows Media Player

Network Configuration

Wait until you see...

- Craig


----------



## Grydlok (Mar 31, 2007)

Wired with Cat6 cable and a switch.


----------



## pdawg17 (Jul 17, 2006)

Anyone using the Buffalo WHR-G54S router and their ethernet converter? Ever since the NR I lose connection from my HR-20...if I reboot the converter it comes back for awhile and then disconnects again...I am using the 2.53 firmware for the converter...


----------



## flipptyfloppity (Aug 20, 2007)

Tidalcloud said:


> I have a wired / wireless network in the house now. Wireless pre-N running four hardwired 100 connections via cat 5e. ... I'd like to go GigE at some point with an active wireless N (or draft N until it's ratified). My understanding is that you need Cat6 to take full advantage of GigE.


No, all you need is Cat 5e. It won't change anything to have cat 6. The only tricky part at all is you need to make sure you have all 4 pairs wired up (and wired up correctly) in your cables. For 10/100mbit, you only needed 2 pairs, but for GigE you need all 4 wired up. That also precludes power over ethernet (although a new version is being worked on) and sharing a single jack between phone and ethernet (which was possible with an adapter before).

I use Cat 5e in my house (Cat 6 simply wasn't affordable at the time) and I have no problems using GigE through my patch panel between rooms.


----------



## TomF (Sep 20, 2006)

I have an HR20-700 in the first floor family room and an HR20-100 in the second floor master bedroom, both hard wired to a Linksys WRT54GS wireless router in my office. 

I decided to run a line to the family room because hard-wired is best and my wireless signal from the office to the kitchen nook is so poor that I also wanted to put a wireless access point in the family room. There is no way to get an Ethernet cable from the office to the family room, so I found an outdoor-rated Cat5e cable and ran it from the office up into the attic, across the attic and out through the eave near a downspout and down the back of the downspout. I then ran it along the base of my house, where all of my RG-6 cable runs from the dish on the wall next to the downspout, and into the wall near my home theater equipment. I have a Linksys EZXS88W switch in my audio rack with the HR20 and a Linksys WAP54G wired to it. This also gives me a 54Mbps, excellent signal quality signal in the family room and the kitchen nook.

When I added the HR20-100 in the master bedroom, I just ran another line across the attic from the office to the inside wall in the master bedroom and connected it directly to the Linksys WRT54GS wireless router.

I use Leviton keystone jacks and faceplates to terminate all cabling in the wall.


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

anyone use this one?

http://www.linksys.com/servlet/Sate...825363&pagename=Linksys/Common/VisitorWrapper

I can get it fairly cheap used

WET54GS5


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

newsposter said:


> anyone use this one?
> 
> http://www.linksys.com/servlet/Sate...825363&pagename=Linksys/Common/VisitorWrapper
> 
> ...


I'm sure it would work. I have heard of the WET200 but not this one.


----------



## gcisko (Sep 27, 2006)

Milominderbinder2 said:


> There is a lot on this in the Information forum, in particular:
> 
> Step-by-Step Router/Bridge/HR20 Network Configuration Doc
> 
> ...


Sorry but I found myself scratching my head anfter reading that stuff. Plus it is quite old so it may just need an update with newer information.


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

gcisko said:


> Sorry but I found myself scratching my head anfter reading that stuff. Plus it is quite old so it may just need an update with newer information.


There is a pdf attached in the thread that is in my signature for network help that has screen shots of a wrt54g setup and a wet54g ethernet adapter. The wet54g adapter is very close to the wga54g and it may help you to go through that to get your wireless connection going. The pdf file is called "Route-Bridger-HR20 Config.pdf" at the bottom of the thread.


----------



## gcisko (Sep 27, 2006)

Spanky_Partain said:


> There is a pdf attached in the thread that is in my signature for network help that has screen shots of a wrt54g setup and a wet54g ethernet adapter. The wet54g adapter is very close to the wga54g and it may help you to go through that to get your wireless connection going. The pdf file is called "Route-Bridger-HR20 Config.pdf" at the bottom of the thread.


The problem was that it did not help in the actual network settings on the HR20 or the wireless adapter. I had to sus that out seperately.


----------



## sail121j (Oct 18, 2007)

I too use the Buffalo WLI-TX4-G54HP to network the DVR and a media computer to my LAN. Works great and still have a couple of extra ports in case I need them.


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

buffalo WHRG125 is 50 bucks at my Circuit city. I think I'm gonna go that route after searching this board and trying to find something reasonably priced. I want the ability to hard wire more things and if anyone else is looking for that, it sounds like this is the cheapest 'new' unit to buy for this purpose.


----------



## StlChief (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm using a wireless Linksys WRT54G but I agree that hardwired is the way to go. Saved me almost $100 since I didn't have to buy the 360 wireless adapter.


----------



## coacho (Aug 21, 2007)

I use a wired system also. 

Flippty and others: I need to upgrade to at least 10 ports, so I was thinking of getting a 16 port gigbyte ethernet switch. However, these seem fairly new and I am not sure which to get plus the price varies. Suggestions?


----------



## Leftcoastdave (Apr 2, 2004)

I prefer hard wire to wireless, but in my installation the location and configuration of my primary router make a direct connection impractical.

I found references to a ZyXEL P330W router in another post somewhere in DBSTalk. I bought one on ebay for $35.00 including shipping and it works like a charm as a wireless bridge. 

It is small and compact so if you install it in a visible area, it looks like a small paperback, white with green lights. The one I bought had no documentation so I contacted ZyXEL tech support and they graciously walked me thru the procedure to set up the router as a wireless bridge. I was up and running behind my primary LinkSys router in a matter of ten minutes.

I tried the same implementation by flashing the firmware on a LinkSys WRT54G V6 to alow it to perform bridging, but got nowhere fast. I decided it was far easier to get another P330W for my remaining remote HR20 so I bought a second one yesterday on ebay for $32.00.

Dave


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

Leftcoastdave said:


> I tried the same implementation by flashing the firmware on a LinkSys WRT54G V6 to alow it to perform bridging, but got nowhere fast.
> 
> Dave


I had no idea that you needed additional software to enable linksys to perform bridging. Or is that something unique to your model perhaps?

i have this one
http://www.linksys.com/servlet/Sate...nksys/Common/VisitorWrapper&lid=5201239789B26

and was thinking of using the buffalo 4 port that circuit city has


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

In my living areas where I need network connections I have either a Linksys or Netgear 10/100 switch located that the network attached devices connect to. Those locations terminate back to the central termination point where all those terminate at another 10/100 switch. That switch connects to a Linksys router that connects to a AT&T DSL 'modem' and a Netgear router that connect to a Time/Warner 'modem'. The Linksys handles DHCP functions for devices that I don't want to use static assisgnment on, like a work laptop that connects to different networks. I use static IP addressing to split up what devices connect via what ISP.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Unless you make some kind of mistake when flashing a Linksys WRT54G to DD-WRT firmware, its extremely trivial to use it as a wireless bridge. If you arent comfortable flashing the firmware, there is a $40 Buffalo model that has wireless bridging out of the box. While not as plug and play as say a wireless gaming adapter, its way cheaper, considering WGA's run about $90 or more, unless you find one on fleabay discounted, but with a wireless router, it gives you up to 4 wireless gaming adapter connections using the 4 port switches, making it a much better deal financially speaking.


----------



## jdeaton (Aug 19, 2006)

It was kind of expensive but a Linksys PLK200 PowerLine AV Ethernet Adapter Kit has worked very reliably for me. Hardwiring from my second floor office to my finished basement theater would have been a real problem. The PowerLine AV kit networks an HR20, a PS3 and an A2 HD DVD player and seems to be about as fast and stable as my hard wired HR20 in the living room.


----------



## Leftcoastdave (Apr 2, 2004)

newsposter said:


> I had no idea that you needed additional software to enable linksys to perform bridging. Or is that something unique to your model perhaps?
> 
> i have this one
> http://www.linksys.com/servlet/Sate...nksys/Common/VisitorWrapper&lid=5201239789B26
> ...


Yes it is unique to the WRT54G which is by definition a low function router. The claim is by downloading new firmware it can be used as a bridge. Despite all kinds of good step by step instructions I was never able to get to end of job. I am less than skilled in these sort of things.


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

I just use 100 ft. of CAT 6 cable from Monoprice.


----------



## tony4d (Sep 5, 2006)

Linksys WET200 (5 port wireless G bridge).

My two HR20-100s are in adjacent rooms so they are both wired to the WET200. Only thing they use wireless for is the internet and access to my home server. Both of which are perfectly fine over wireless. The nice thing is, when/if they ever add Multi-room Viewing my boxes will talk to each other over a wired connection, which is nice because MRV may or may not work so well over wireless, depending upon how they implement it.


----------



## VandyCWG (Dec 19, 2006)

I have my main router in my computer room running hard lines to each room.

Inside each room is a hub that connects the rest of my devices.

I do prefer hardwired!


----------



## BkwSoft (Oct 18, 2007)

lawmangrant said:


> I do prefer hardwired!


+1 on that one.

The first thing I did when I bought my current home was wall fish Coax and cat 5 to all rooms. The whole house is home run to a location in the basement where I have a 48 position patch panel for the coax, and 24 position panel for the network, and the phone is punched down to a couple of "66" style jumper blocks.

For TV I also have a sacrificial trunk running from the head-end in the house to the outbuildings (detached garage, greenhouse, etc).

There is just no substitute for a good old fashioned wire.


----------



## LarryS (Apr 22, 2002)

Using an Airlink AP431w wireless access point from Fry's $27. Implements WPA and WPA2 security.


----------



## Rakul (Sep 3, 2007)

I've got my Xbox360 and HR20-700 connected via a Buffalo WLI-TX4-G54HP as well, I have had no issues at all with Bandwith on it. Using an old Lynsys Wireless G router (not the speedboost one). My HR20-100 is connected via hardwire though since it's close to the router.


----------



## su_A_ve (Sep 27, 2007)

brian188 said:


> Agreed running a cable and switch is ideal and probably cheapest. Another option is to get a wireless router and connect it wirelessly (WDS) to your existing router. If your existing router is capable. This would be a great way to extend your wireless range if that is something you're looking to do. It will also be cheap. The 3rd option (likely more expensive and least reliable) get a wireless adapter (gaming adapter) and connect it to switch, then connect all your equipment.


Wait - if you can, do not do WDS but setup the additional AP/router as an AP mode. You then extend your wireless coverage, and even have extra wired ports on the AP for direct access.

In my case, I do have a WDS setup between two Belkin 7230-4 routers (stock firmware - dd-wrt newer version is a lot worse than stock), as I am not able to run CAT5e between the two nodes. These are two floors apart.

I have the HR20-100 wired to the WDS node, and the Wii is connected via wifi to it. No problems with the HR20 with music/picture streaming, and I just d/l a show via VOD. Also, the Wii I occasionally browsed the web, but done all updates that way and also played a bit with Orb and done some video streaming this way...

My .02..


----------



## dbhsatx (Jun 18, 2007)

I have ATT DSL so I have an internet connection anywhere there is a phone line. I already owned a Linksys wireless G USB adapter and a Buffalo WHR -G125 router from when the kids still lived at home. I moved the DSL modem and router in to the living room and hardwired the HR20-100 to the router. Connected the linksys adapter to the computer and everything works great. The wireless router does not _have_ to be connected to a computer. It can be stand alone in the center of you house so you can get better wireless reception all over the house.

One caviot, because the router is not connected to a computer it is set up to be configured wirelessly so make sure to change the router default password.


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

can someone with more experience tell me what model this is? the page is very blurry and i want to know if i can use it to hook up the hr20 or not..thanks

http://bfads.net/Buffalo-WirelessG-MIMO-Performance-Broadband-Router-Access-Point-at-Circuit-City


----------



## PittCaleb (Nov 2, 2007)

Let's presume that I can not run a hardwired connection to my entertainment center and I want to go with the Linksys wireless game adapter. We live in a fairly dense location and I use security on my WiFi. Currently it's WAP, but I plan on converting to WEP as soon as I am ready to deal with re-configuring my Wii (again). 

Since this isn't a PC, is it easy enough to set up passwords on the device since the HR21 doesn't have a way to do this easily? I can obviously plug into a PC and set up if that's an option.

Thanks - PittCaleb


----------



## Kansas Zephyr (Jun 30, 2007)

I'd like to run Cat 5 to my gigabit LAN, for the best performance. But, wireless is the only way to go for my theatre location.

I'm currently using the Buffalo WLI-TX4-G54HP Ethernet Converter. It's on sale at CC for $54. The ports allow me to hook up both the Xbox 360 and the HR20.

But, I'm excited about this:
http://www.dlink.com/products/?sec=1&pid=570

I use the 360 with Media Center and a Windows Home Server. So, I'm looking forward to see what the real world throughput will be on a pair of these.


----------



## tony4d (Sep 5, 2006)

Kansas Zephyr said:


> I'd like to run Cat 5 to my gigabit LAN, for the best performance. But, wireless is the only way to go for my theatre location.
> 
> I'm currently using the Buffalo WLI-TX4-G54HP Ethernet Converter. It's on sale at CC for $54. The ports allow me to hook up both the Xbox 360 and the HR20.
> 
> ...


That new dlink is pretty sweet. Although, it's pretty lame the ethernet ports are only 10/100 and not gigabit. Sure, won't really help your internet access, but for streaming and internal network activity wireless n doesn't benefit you much with only 100Mbps bottleneck at the wired ports.

Then again, thing like the HR20 and xbox 360 don't have gigabit anyway, so.


----------



## tony4d (Sep 5, 2006)

PittCaleb said:


> Let's presume that I can not run a hardwired connection to my entertainment center and I want to go with the Linksys wireless game adapter. We live in a fairly dense location and I use security on my WiFi. Currently it's WAP, but I plan on converting to WEP as soon as I am ready to deal with re-configuring my Wii (again).
> 
> Since this isn't a PC, is it easy enough to set up passwords on the device since the HR21 doesn't have a way to do this easily? I can obviously plug into a PC and set up if that's an option.
> 
> Thanks - PittCaleb


That's how you configure wireless bridges, you connect them to a PC.


----------



## BkwSoft (Oct 18, 2007)

PittCaleb said:


> Let's presume that I can not run a hardwired connection to my entertainment center and I want to go with the Linksys wireless game adapter. We live in a fairly dense location and I use security on my WiFi. Currently it's WAP, but I plan on converting to WEP as soon as I am ready to deal with re-configuring my Wii (again).
> 
> Since this isn't a PC, is it easy enough to set up passwords on the device since the HR21 doesn't have a way to do this easily? I can obviously plug into a PC and set up if that's an option.
> 
> Thanks - PittCaleb


I'm hoping you just acidentally revered WPA and WEP. If you are allready using WPA don't switch to WEP. WEP is far less secure than WPA.


----------



## PittCaleb (Nov 2, 2007)

BkwSoft said:


> I'm hoping you just acidentally revered WPA and WEP. If you are allready using WPA don't switch to WEP. WEP is far less secure than WPA.


Yeah, I think I swapped my plans. Took me forever to get the Wii working on my network, so I'm hesitant to change my security, but will bite the bullet soon... Current=WEP, future=WPA.

PittCaleb


----------



## aphex (Oct 30, 2007)

I just wanted to chime in here and mention that I moved a WRT54GV4 and a WRT54GSV4 to Tomato Firmware instead of DD-WRT. With a few mouse clicks after updating each I had them both as Wireless Ethernet Bridges. One will be used where our printer is to allow wireless printing and the other will go with the TV equipment to provide network access for the HR21-700 and other devices.

The Tomato firmware can be found here. Note: You need to flash back to the Linksys firmware before doing this (if your running DD-WRT or OpenWRT)


----------



## RCKYMTN (Jan 14, 2006)

jdeaton said:


> It was kind of expensive but a Linksys PLK200 PowerLine AV Ethernet Adapter Kit has worked very reliably for me. Hardwiring from my second floor office to my finished basement theater would have been a real problem. The PowerLine AV kit networks an HR20, a PS3 and an A2 HD DVD player and seems to be about as fast and stable as my hard wired HR20 in the living room.


Did or can you use just one powerline kit that plugs into the wall where your components are to network your hr20, ps3, hd dvd, etc, or did you have to use a 4 port hub or similar?


----------



## SlimyPizza (Oct 14, 2006)

I've got a ZyXel X550 wifi router and at the HR20 and Xbox I've got a hacked WRT54G used as a WAP. I used the DD-WRT firmware to allow the WRT54G to be used as a wireless access point. Pretty straightforward and its been a reliable network for me. I've got to say though that I don't use the HR20 network very much. Media share isn't that much fun and I've only downloaded a few movies through the Video on Demand service (I don't subscribe to Starz or Encore so most of the movies aren't available to me). My kids have used the networked Xbox 360 (same network) far more than I've used the networked HR20 features.


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

RCKYMTN said:


> Did or can you use just one powerline kit that plugs into the wall where your components are to network your hr20, ps3, hd dvd, etc, or did you have to use a 4 port hub or similar?


The kit includes everything you need as long as you already have a home network with a home router in place. So what you need is...
Cable/DSL modem
Router hooked up to modem
Powerline adapter configured and plugged into router
Powerline adapter configured and plugged into the HR20/HR21


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

aphex said:


> I just wanted to chime in here and mention that I moved a WRT54GV4 and a WRT54GSV4 to Tomato Firmware instead of DD-WRT. With a few mouse clicks after updating each I had them both as Wireless Ethernet Bridges. One will be used where our printer is to allow wireless printing and the other will go with the TV equipment to provide network access for the HR21-700 and other devices.
> 
> The Tomato firmware can be found here. Note: You need to flash back to the Linksys firmware before doing this (if your running DD-WRT or OpenWRT)


I assume this means you have 4 open ports for wired things now?

If so, how hard would you say using the tomato is? I'm pretty good at muddling my way thru setting up a wireless connection but not an expert. I have 2 laptops hooked up now with WPA and mac turned on as well as ssid. In the interest of future expansion I was thinking of 115 bucks for the linksys bridge but if i can get an on sale router and use as a bridge I may do it!


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

newsposter said:


> I assume this means you have 4 open ports for wired things now?
> 
> If so, how hard would you say using the tomato is? I'm pretty good at muddling my way thru setting up a wireless connection but not an expert. I have 2 laptops hooked up now with WPA and mac turned on as well as ssid. In the interest of future expansion I was thinking of 115 bucks for the linksys bridge but if i can get an on sale router and use as a bridge I may do it!


I use the dd-wrt and have accomplished the same thing with a WRT54GS. I have also posted a step-by-step screen shot pdf file to get you there. See the network help link in my signature and go to the bottom of post #1 and look for the pdf attachment titled "The dd-wrt54gs2.pdf". Yes it give you 4 ports to attach to and it will forward these connections to the wireless router in your home network. There is also a link to dd-wrt.com that will take you to the instructions to install the firmware on your router.


----------



## SlimyPizza (Oct 14, 2006)

newsposter said:


> I assume this means you have 4 open ports for wired things now?
> 
> If so, how hard would you say using the tomato is? I'm pretty good at muddling my way thru setting up a wireless connection but not an expert. I have 2 laptops hooked up now with WPA and mac turned on as well as ssid. In the interest of future expansion I was thinking of 115 bucks for the linksys bridge but if i can get an on sale router and use as a bridge I may do it!


The only thing about the Tomato firmware is that it won't work on higher than v4 of the WRT54G. The DD-WRT on the other hand has a micro version (which I'm using) that works on v5 and higher. I have zero issues with it.


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

Spanky_Partain said:


> "The dd-wrt54gs2.pdf".


bad file when i try to open



SlimyPizza said:


> The only thing about the Tomato firmware is that it won't work on higher than v4 of the WRT54G. The DD-WRT on the other hand has a micro version (which I'm using) that works on v5 and higher. I have zero issues with it.


hmmm since wrt54g is only 45 bucks this week at BB, it may pay me to try the tomato or ddwrt depending.....


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

newsposter said:


> bad file when i try to open.....


Thats wierd, there have been 63 views done on it and I can open it from my office and it was posted from the home computer...

Anyone else have this problem opening this file?
It should prompt you if you want to open/save the file. Maybe it is a firewall/protection setting.
dd-wrt54gs.pdf


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

oh well...saved but says file damaged. Your display property file d/l and opened just fine. maybe that other file just doesnt like me


----------



## RCKYMTN (Jan 14, 2006)

Spanky_Partain said:


> The kit includes everything you need as long as you already have a home network with a home router in place. So what you need is...
> Cable/DSL modem
> Router hooked up to modem
> Powerline adapter configured and plugged into router
> Powerline adapter configured and plugged into the HR20/HR21


Thanks Spanky..., novice networker here, and I appreciate your comments here and elsewhere.. These are some very basic set up questions related to my system. After several searches, reads, etc, I wanted to confirm my approach and set up before my eyes were swollen shut. I currently have a wireless qwest dsl modem, and no router between the computer and modem. There are no other ports on the modem other than the one that connects the ethernet to my computer. I also have the HR20, and soon to arrive hd dvd. My onkyo receiver does not have ethernet. Sony 52xbr4 that also has an ethernet port.

So I understand, I need to get a 4 port or so router between my computer and the wireless modem - any suggestions on which one?

plug in the powerline adapter near the computer into the router, and run a cable from the router to my modem.

have the other powerline adapter near my components, hr20, etc. Were there sufficient ports on that adapter to run a cable to the sony, hr20, hd dvd or do I need a separate adapter for each one?

run the network set up via the hr20 menu as explained elsewhere (will need to find that one again).

Do I need to set up the network via windows xp? I already have WMP 11.

Any other set up steps/suggestions?

Again, I apologize if this seems overly simplistic, but appreciate any assistance for a networker novice in getting my hr20 set up on a network.


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

RCKYMTN said:


> Thanks Spanky..., novice networker here, and I appreciate your comments here and elsewhere.. These are some very basic set up questions related to my system. After several searches, reads, etc, I wanted to confirm my approach and set up before my eyes were swollen shut. I currently have a wireless qwest dsl modem, and no router between the computer and modem. There are no other ports on the modem other than the one that connects the ethernet to my computer. I also have the HR20, and soon to arrive hd dvd. My onkyo receiver does not have ethernet. Sony 52xbr4 that also has an ethernet port.
> 
> So I understand, I need to get a 4 port or so router between my computer and the wireless modem - any suggestions on which one?
> 
> ...


So if you have a wireless setup already then it will be fairly simple. Get a 4 port wireless bridge and hook it up. You will use a computer to configure the new 4 port wireless bridge. Follow the directions that come with the device on setting it up. Does your computer have software on it to configure the wireless portion of your modem or do you use a browser to configure it? You will want to set it up with some type of security like WEP or WPA, that will be a choice you will need to make.

I have not been following this thread so you did the right thing by sending me a PM.


----------



## RCKYMTN (Jan 14, 2006)

Spanky_Partain said:


> So if you have a wireless setup already then it will be fairly simple. Get a 4 port wireless bridge and hook it up. You will use a computer to configure the new 4 port wireless bridge. Follow the directions that come with the device on setting it up. Does your computer have software on it to configure the wireless portion of your modem or do you use a browser to configure it? You will want to set it up with some type of security like WEP or WPA, that will be a choice you will need to make.
> 
> I have not been following this thread so you did the right thing by sending me a PM.


Yes, through my browser, which I used to set up 64 bit WEP security. I had/have a laptop set up via wireless to that modem as well.


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

RCKYMTN said:


> Yes, through my browser, which I used to set up 64 bit WEP security. I had/have a laptop set up via wireless to that modem as well.


So it sounds like you are half way there for setting up the other half on the HR2x. Click on the link for network help in my signature and look for the title "Hardware Alternatives for hooking up the HR20 via Wireless". There are some suggested hardware pieces in blue that are multiport wireless setups that will work for you. If you have anymore question or need any help let me know.


----------



## RCKYMTN (Jan 14, 2006)

Spanky_Partain said:


> So it sounds like you are half way there for setting up the other half on the HR2x. Click on the link for network help in my signature and look for the title "Hardware Alternatives for hooking up the HR20 via Wireless". There are some suggested hardware pieces in blue that are multiport wireless setups that will work for you. If you have anymore question or need any help let me know.


Thanks, so if I were to do the powerline adapter method, is the router the same, and the set up the same as suggested above to run a cable to the hr20 via the powerline adapter? Also, any windows set up with a powerline adapter, or just through the hr20 one the powerline adapters and router are in? thanks.


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

RCKYMTN said:


> Thanks, so if I were to do the powerline adapter method, is the router the same, and the set up the same as suggested above to run a cable to the hr20 via the powerline adapter? Also, any windows set up with a powerline adapter, or just through the hr20 one the powerline adapters and router are in? thanks.


You have no place to plug the other powerline adapter in to. You need a multiple plug device where the DSL modem is. You can buy a switch and remove the plug from the DSL modem and plug a cable from the switch into the DSL modem and then plug the computer into the swtich and then plug the powerline RX adapter into the switch. By the time you buy all that, you might as well just buy a 4 port wireless ethernet bridge. Then you would not have to mess with the powerline adapters and a switch.


----------



## RCKYMTN (Jan 14, 2006)

Spanky_Partain said:


> You have no place to plug the other powerline adapter in to. You need a multiple plug device where the DSL modem is. You can buy a switch and remove the plug from the DSL modem and plug a cable from the switch into the DSL modem and then plug the computer into the swtich and then plug the powerline RX adapter into the switch. By the time you buy all that, you might as well just buy a 4 port wireless ethernet bridge. Then you would not have to mess with the powerline adapters and a switch.


Thanks Mark,looks like the WET200 will do the trick. using the WRT54GS requires the firmware to make it a bridge, correct. thanks.


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

I just figured out a possibly cheaper way to hook all this up and have extra ports in the room where the hr20 is. Move my modem/router into the living room and buy a wireless card for the PC! Such a simple plan i didnt think about it before. 

Just have to research how much cards are for the computer and if the signal will reach down there. I have the router on top of the desk up hi and just have a low signal in the living room now so i'm not sure what would happen if i needed a signal low behind the desk. Of course unsure i want modem and router in my living room since little space there but just tossing out the idea for everyone.

of course the modem does make a nice nightlite in the bedroom and i dont know how practical it is to have the modem so far from the computer...but it really doesnt matter does it? the browser window to adjust settings doesnt care where the modem is does it?


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

newsposter said:


> I just figured out a possibly cheaper way to hook all this up and have extra ports in the room where the hr20 is. Move my modem/router into the living room and buy a wireless card for the PC! Such a simple plan i didnt think about it before.
> 
> Just have to research how much cards are for the computer and if the signal will reach down there. I have the router on top of the desk up hi and just have a low signal in the living room now so i'm not sure what would happen if i needed a signal low behind the desk. Of course unsure i want modem and router in my living room since little space there but just tossing out the idea for everyone.
> 
> of course the modem does make a nice nightlite in the bedroom and i dont know how practical it is to have the modem so far from the computer...but it really doesnt matter does it? the browser window to adjust settings doesnt care where the modem is does it?


No, it doesn't matter where the modem is as long as it is connected. You mentioned the concern of the distance of the computer and the wireless point of the modem and that would be the test. However, it will most likely be alright. You may even want to consider using the powerline connection for the computer. A single powerline connection is cheaper than the 4 port.


----------



## SlimyPizza (Oct 14, 2006)

Spanky_Partain said:


> No, it doesn't matter where the modem is as long as it is connected. You mentioned the concern of the distance of the computer and the wireless point of the modem and that would be the test. However, it will most likely be alright. You may even want to consider using the powerline connection for the computer. A single powerline connection is cheaper than the 4 port.


I'd be interested in hearing what the measured throughput of the powerline adapters are from those that use them. I don't use them but I've read reviews that although some are advertised at 200Mbs, the actual throughput is significantly less at <50Mbs. I wouldn't consider a powerline adapter as a substitute for a wired LAN or even a wireless LAN connection if speed is a factor.


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

hmm one reviewer on amazon said:

the units WILL NOT WORK if you plug them into surge protectors or uninterruptible power supplies (UPS)

So i guess no powerlines for me. I will not risk frying them


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

newsposter said:


> hmm one reviewer on amazon said:
> 
> the units WILL NOT WORK if you plug them into surge protectors or uninterruptible power supplies (UPS)
> 
> So i guess no powerlines for me. I will not risk frying them


I would expect that to be the case, a UPS system SHOULD have an isolation transformer in them. With that said, "Yep". Surge protectors, it will probably work. A thermistor will not block anything.

You can always plug the powerline in the wall and not worry about it.


----------



## tooloud10 (Sep 23, 2007)

newsposter said:


> hmm one reviewer on amazon said:
> 
> the units WILL NOT WORK if you plug them into surge protectors or uninterruptible power supplies (UPS)
> 
> So i guess no powerlines for me. I will not risk frying them


You're scared of frying a powerline adapter--a device whose owner's manual specifically tells you to plug it right into the wall socket? Crazy, especially with how cheap they are...


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

I'm wired so nothing special - a netgear switch in the media closet for the whole house and a smaller one in the family room where there are two HR20's.


----------



## tooloud10 (Sep 23, 2007)

SlimyPizza said:


> I'd be interested in hearing what the measured throughput of the powerline adapters are from those that use them. I don't use them but I've read reviews that although some are advertised at 200Mbs, the actual throughput is significantly less at <50Mbs. I wouldn't consider a powerline adapter as a substitute for a wired LAN or even a wireless LAN connection if speed is a factor.


Yes, the powerline adapters are not a perfect substitute for wired LAN, but I just replaced an 802.11g wireless bridge with a Slinglink Turbo and the performance is slightly faster, but much more reliable. There's no way I'd go back.

Wireless networking got big real quick, but I think I'm about done with it in my house. I only leave the wireless router connected for my laptop--there's just too many problems with signal strength and reception and security to make me think it's a viable alternative to a proper network or even one with a decent powerline adapter in place.


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

tooloud10 said:


> You're scared of frying a powerline adapter--a device whose owner's manual specifically tells you to plug it right into the wall socket? Crazy, especially with how cheap they are...


maybe i'm missing which to put together (netgears site was a bit confusing for me) but out of all the new adapters i've seen/priced, none were as cheap as the 90 dollar linksys bridge.

And are you saying there is no chance of the adapters being hit buy a surge and affecting the modem/router etc? (i thought i should protect that gear too) I dont know how all this works but envisioned if the netgear stuff somehow got fried, it would 'back into' the modem and linksys router i have thru the network cable.

if it 'just' fries the netgear stuff, then i can see your disposable reasoning.

But then that still beckons the question of what am i researching incorrectly pricewise and unitwise?


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

is there any reason this wouldnt work....can't figure out difference between AG and G

http://www.amazon.com/Linksys-WGA54AG-Game-Adapter-802-11A/dp/B0006OCZHG

edit...the AG does ABG and the G just does AG. The G is listed on the main linksys site where the AG is 'archived' so i assume it is older and I dont need to worry about A even though I do have an ABG router?

I thought i read somewhere something about interference with 2.4gig phones is possible and I should make sure i get A or did i misremember that?

And do you think there will be any issues since i'm using my laptop 8ft from the dvr and adapter? (other than splitting the speed of course)


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

ABG are supported speeds, you will be using G even in a auto mode since your equipment is G. G is 54Mbps.


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

told my wife she is buying me the WGA54G for Christmas. 66 bucks at amazon new is the best price out there now. CC and BB are way more. Will keep fingers crossed setup is ez as pie.  ty for input.


----------



## BkwSoft (Oct 18, 2007)

Spanky_Partain said:


> ABG are supported speeds, you will be using G even in a auto mode since your equipment is G. G is 54Mbps.


Not quite, while B and G both use 2.4Ghz and will be upto 10Mbps or 54 Mbps respetivly. A uses 5 Ghz and also will do up to 54 Mbps.


----------



## captainjrl (Jun 26, 2007)

Hardwired to a D-Link 8port GigE switch in my patch panel.


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

BkwSoft said:


> Not quite, while B and G both use 2.4Ghz and will be upto 10Mbps or 54 Mbps respetivly. A uses 5 Ghz and also will do up to 54 Mbps.


ok so my memory was right that i got an A capable system because i was worried about sitting next to my 2.4 phone. Speed is not too much a concern for me but reliability of signal is


----------



## mishawaka (Sep 11, 2007)

eatswodo said:


> Encouraged by what I read here, I just hooked my HR20 up using a spare Netgear Powerline adapter I had lying around. Worked first time... now I just need to figure out what I can do with it. Time to go thread-spelunking.....


is it possible to put a 5-port switch on the end of one of these, and hook up multiple things to it, i.e. a 360, ps3, and a hr20? or would you need a separate powerline adapter for each piece of equipment?


----------



## Tidalcloud (Sep 18, 2007)

An HR20 and HR21 hardwired to 8-port D-Link Gig-E switches and another HR20 hardwired to a 5-port Fast Ethernet switch. Home theater equipment, blu-ray, 360 and a display are all wired into the various switches. While I know my dvrs are all networked ... I don't know what I can do with it.


----------



## cbeckner80 (Apr 19, 2006)

mishawaka said:


> is it possible to put a 5-port switch on the end of one of these, and hook up multiple things to it, i.e. a 360, ps3, and a hr20? or would you need a separate powerline adapter for each piece of equipment?


I have a 5 port and an 8 port switch. To them I have hardwired , a Xbox 360, HR20, three computers running Windows Xp-sp2, a wireless access point for a WII and my wireless notebook, and of course my Westell DSL Modem/Router, hardwired to the ports. My ISP is AT&T at 6Mps (supposedly).

I've had no problems accessing Media share or VOD from the HR20 or the internet from any of my computers, the WII or XBOX360. I can also access my music on my computer from the XBOX360.


----------

